# Exterior painting photo gallery feedback



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I'd like some feedback please. I did some work on my exterior painting gallery. On the old page the photos were huge and took forever to load, plus the were all scattered at different sizes, so I did thumbnails. I still have plenty more photos I can add. Interior gallery will be next. Now Im thinking I need some text right above the thumbnails as soon as I can think up some decent content. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Another question. I tagged my photos. Is it ok if they all have the same tags or is that keyword stuffing, duplicate content, or anything else that Google frowns on?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Soon I will be hring Chris Haught with her awesome skills to build me a website in a wordpress format http://partnersinsites.com/


----------



## AllClean/GA (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey Woodland, the pics look much better that way. I am going through the same thing right now, re-doing my website. I too have a go daddy site. I am staying with them for hosting but I am swithching to a wordpress site. I am going to build it myself, well I am going to try to. I found some great videos on youtube that walk you trhough the whole process. I don't have an extra grand laying around right now. If I build it and it doesn't work I will have to save and hire someone but I am gonna give it a shot.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

100 % better, clean looking :thumbup:​


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

you have nice pics, i like the before and afters. good quality which is important as well. good job.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks great. Closer up shots maybe? Say one with whole house, then one featuring a closeup on say the many creviced entryway or the such. Just a thought.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Another question. I tagged my photos. Is it ok if they all have the same tags or is that keyword stuffing, duplicate content, or anything else that Google frowns on?


I wouldn't worry about the tags, Mike. If you can put "alt" text on them, that is a good place for long tail keywords. (example "house painting service performed in Anytown" or "Ben Moore Nantucket Fog On Living room wall").


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

Shame about the white house with the brick. I can't believe they wanted it green. It just dwarfs their nice landscaping. But I know how it goes: client gets what they want.

One time I turned a house electric blue with navy trim. The neighbors hated me.


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh but in regards to the site ... the pics look amazing and the mobile formatting is excellent. Good job dude.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks. I still have more photos to add. I would also like to go through my records and look up paint colors and add them to the descriptions.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Always good to show pictures if you or your crew actually painting, show how you protect surfaces etc... People like people pictures anyone can take a photo f a house and say they painted it. Advice I got at a Marketing seminar few years back...


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Woodland said:


> Thanks. I still have more photos to add. I would also like to go through my records and look up paint colors and add them to the descriptions.


 That's a great ideal about adding the paint colors. I have people all the time tell me they like the color of a house in a pic.

Just the other day i had a customer want the colors of a house that is on the side of my truck & the house i am painting now is the same color.

Mind if i steal that for my website ? :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Always good to show pictures if you or your crew actually painting, show how you protect surfaces etc... People like people pictures anyone can take a photo f a house and say they painted it. Advice I got at a Marketing seminar few years back...


Thanks Nick. "Painter's in action" photos coming soon. :thumbsup:I've been going through photos for days, organizing, sorting out, etc. 



Repaint Florida said:


> That's a great ideal about adding the paint colors. I have people all the time tell me they like the color of a house in a pic.
> 
> Just the other day i had a customer want the colors of a house that is on the side of my truck & the house i am painting now is the same color.
> 
> Mind if i steal that for my website ? :whistling2:


Go for it Jeff :thumbsup:


----------



## SprayerMiken125 (Jan 11, 2013)

saw the site and pics gotta say it looks awsome! 
makes me want to get out of commerical and go residential ;D


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I like it Mike. The first few seconds on gave me warm and fuzzy and it remained. Good on ya working w Chris. She's still the queen.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

SprayerMiken125 said:


> saw the site and pics gotta say it looks awsome!
> makes me want to get out of commerical and go residential ;D


Thanks Mike. Do both.  I did commercial for 20 years back when I was just an employee working for wages.


----------

